# How to find German Shepherd friendly apartments?



## way_weird

So, after an exhausting day of looking at crappy rental houses and being let down over and over by very nice "large dog friendly" apartments... I'm at a loss.

I want to move. I live in a kind crappy neighbor hood and ever since the 7-11 right around the corner was robbed this year, I feel uneasy here. 

Rental houses seem my best bet for GSD friendly housing, however... In my $600 and under price range I get too little square footage on the nice places, and the ones that are at least 1000 sq ft are destroyed messes.

As far as apartments go... I have found everything I want plus more at many places in my price range and even cheaper than I am prepared to spend. Their ads say "large dog friendly." But... When I call, and they ask the breed of my dog and I say German Shepherd, it's "Oh no! Those are on the restricted list!"

*Sigh*

Why can't they just meet my dog first? He well trained, non-destructive, well socialized (never met someone who wasn't his best friend right away... I even have pictures of him playing with my 4 year old niece), and sweet as can be. 


I really want to get out of this 500 sq ft apartment I'm in, but it seems the only place I can be with my Bo. 

I live in the metro Detroit area. I've been looking in cities such as Fraser, Utica, Roseville, North Warren, Harrison Twp, Eastpointe, etc...


Is there anyone out there from this area that can help?

Any suggestions on how to convince an apartment complex to at least MEET my dog before saying no?


----------



## Fodder

*Re: How to find German Shepherd friendly apartment*

have you thought of getting a Canine Good Citizen or Therapy Dog title on him?

i've lived in los angeles for the past 10yrs and have moved about 8 times with my gsd/s. there will always be compromises, but i've been more or less happy with my luck in places so far. or BLESSED you can say!

anyway - i've recently begun looking for places in an area that i'm familiar with, but have never actually searched for a rental. thru craigslist i've recently noticed quite a few listings saying that they will consider certain breeds if they have one of the above mentioned certifications.

it can't hurt.

i've also learned in my experience that private landlords are obviously more lenient than rental companies. and if the breed restrictions are due to their actual insurance, rather than their personal policies - then you're better off looking elsewhere.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

*Re: How to find German Shepherd friendly apartment*

I have a not so popular method and I am definitely not suggesting you do this. This is just what has always worked for me, yes I know it's very irresponsible but I have backup plans should I ever get evicted. I've always used a "don't ask don't tell" policy regarding apartments and my dogs, I always make sure the complex is dog friendly. I have lived in apartments for 5 years now and to this day have never paid a pet deposit and have never had an issue with the dogs I own and the countless german shepherds and siberian huskies I've fostered over the years, good dogs who otherwise would have been euthanized at shelters had I not taken them in. I never tell the management I have dogs and I am very sneaky and good at hiding them. None of my dogs or past fosters have been nuisance dogs or destructive(minus one bad gsd with SA who I have to exchange out for another foster asap) so no one would ever know I have big dogs. I have always made sure to only foster house and crate trained dogs. My two current dogs are adults and are very chill in the apartment so I never have to worry. 

I am full well going to man up to my mistakes if I am ever caught and evicted but I am not an amateur when it comes to dogs and have pretty much perfected this technique for 5 years now. I don't take on more than I can handle and I know what dogs work best for me. My dogs also get hourly dog park trips almost daily to keep them exercised and tired.


----------



## Riley's Mom

*Re: How to find German Shepherd friendly apartment*

Although it has worked so far for MustLoveGSDs, I'm glad she didn't suggest this as an answer to your dilemma. Getting evicted could land your dog in a shelter if you have no place to go w/him should it happen. An eviction provides very little time to handle personal matters. On top of that, it's exhausting just reading what she has to do to keep her dogs hidden. Call me lazy but I donwanna work that hard <g> and I'm to old to want that added stress.

To me Camerafodder has a much safer idea. It sounds like although you'd prefer to move ASAP you're not being forced into it so you don't have to make any quick decisions on where to move to. My suggestion is to take your time and as frustrating as it is, just keep plodding away at it. You will find something, and you'll may even find a landlord who has their own or loves GSD's and you'll be more than welcome to move into their rental property.

I don't know your area so this may not help at all but what about rural areas? A farmette or something like that? It may not be fancy but they can provide all you need and sometimes at really decent rent, too. If you find something like this is to pricey in your area, is there maybe a chance you could share the place/costs w/a roommate?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

*Re: How to find German Shepherd friendly apartment*

Oh god yeah it's not for everyone and my social life has gone to the dogs. I am only 23 but rescue and dogs are my strongest passion in life so I go to greater lengths to care for them than your average 20 something year old who would rather spend money partying than taking care of dogs and helping the homeless. I haven't fostered though since my last one and I ended up adopting him, there really is no extra stress with my current dogs because they are so laid back, the only annoyance is having to take them out to a park everyday so they can do their business.

I KNOW I am being stupid and irresponsible and I expect to be judged but this is my life and I have a thick skin, and like I said I don't have nuisance dogs, have never gotten complained on, and I have backup plans for my dogs and me. The rescues I volunteer with and have volunteered with are purebred rescues and wouldn't have trusted me to foster for them if they didn't trust me or my abilities. I do have positive news though, in may our apartment lease is up and we should be home owners by then if all goes well! Wooooo finally!!!


Boulder's mom you might also want to try craigslist. I once found a dog-friendly room for rent and lived in a cool house with awesome roommates for 400 a month all bills paid.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

*Re: How to find German Shepherd friendly apartment*

Have you thought about using a property management company? 
Craigslist is a good idea.

I would pursue a CGC on Boulder, it does not take that much training and having that certifcate signed by the AKC stating your dog is a Canine Good Citizen goes a long way.

I have not had to rent in years, but the last time I did rent I had 2 GSD's. My dogs had a resume that I took with me. The binder had pictures of each dog, thier shot records, the CGC certificates, obedience titles, and a statemnt from the previous landloard stating they were friendly and well behaved, non destructive dogs. I was never denied a house to rent with them.


----------



## JKlatsky

*Re: How to find German Shepherd friendly apartment*

Most of the time, these management companys of large apartment complexes are saying no off the bat because of their insurance. It usually has very little to do with your dog or what they personally think. 

I've always found places to live from Craigslist. Your best bet for rental with dogs is always through private party. We just rented a house with 4 GSDs. We also put together a flyer highlighting all the training we do and titles we put on our dogs. we also let people know about our crating policy. I think it eases their mind to know that the 4 dogs are not running loose in the house without supervision. I think this kind of approach helps people who are renting out that are uneasy with the type or number of dogs...but of course they have to have the authority to accept the dog in the first place.


----------



## Mandalay

How about if you did not mention the dog until you went to look at the apartment? Take the dog with you and then they can meet your dog and see that he is friendly and well trained in person. I would also consider getting some references for him like Kathy mentioned. From friends, trainers, pet shop owners, anyone who will vouch for your dog....maybe the vet would write a letter for you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Good idea about the letters - especially from the vet, who will be seen as a qualified expert.


----------



## kshort

I got an email back in October from a lady who was setting up a website for pet friendly rentals. Don't know how helpful it will be, but here is the link:

http://www.myapartmentmap.com/pet_friendly/


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I live in a 20 floor apartment building, which is dog friendly (I'm in Canada though), at the time I moved in to my new place Stark was only a 10 week old puppy so there weren't too many concerns at the time.

What I did though was bring a letter from my vet saying my puppy was already underway with his vaccines, a letter and reciept from my trainer (we had only 1 class at this point).

I also told my building manager about what I hoped to accomplish with Stark's training (competitive obedience, tracking and a CGN - I did leave out Schutzhund though as most are unaware of what that is anyways). They seemed to be okay with it.

I would definitely pursue the CGC (or in Canada CGN) with your dog, especially if you rent. This is what Stark and I are going to be doing next month. 

Good luck, places are out there you just have to ask around!


----------



## SouthernThistle

I can offer some tips since I rented with not only a German Shepherd at one time, but a Doberman as well









1. Create a resumé for your dog. Include information about your dog such as grooming, feeding, exercise, how you care for it, how you clean up after it, training, health, flea/tick preventative, etc. Have your Vet write a letter to include stating your dog is well cared for, non-aggressive, etc. Have someone else that knows your dog write a letter, too. Both of which act as "references" for your dog. Create the resumé just as you would for a person...put a cute and CLEAR photo of your dog on the resumé.

2. Consider getting a CGC on your dog. You'd be amazed at how many rental property owners/managers quickly change their mind about a particular breed (generally the actual owners or non-corporate apartments.) 

3. Chances are if you're looking in larger, corporate-owned complexes that are breed restrictive, it may be because of the higher-ups or insurance coverage for their property. 

4. Try looking at private apartments/private rentals such as those on Craigslist (of course, don't go see them alone for safety's sake.) One of my rentals was the first floor of someone's house. They were against "LARGE DOGS" due to issues in the past, but I brought the resumés and my two when I met them, and they were more than inviting (their little girl would leave "presents" for the dogs on my patio....chew toys, dog bones, etc.)

I will say that I was always 100% honest when it came to telling people about my dog ownership.


----------



## Fodder

if you're familiar with craigslist -- there is also a 'housing wanted' section. you could always create a post there... and/or put up a couple of flyers at a cafe or something in your desired area...


----------



## SouthernThistle

Yeah - a friend of mine placed a "housing wanted" ad on CL the other day. She just signed a lease on a 3/2 house...HUGE fenced backyard...for $700/mth in a good area









The property owner has eleven dogs...five of them German Shepherds...and all of them living in HIS house (which is a 5/4 house - lol.)


----------



## Riley's Mom

I neglected to thank you for being a pet owner who's willing to work to keep your dog and not just dump it so you can move.


----------



## StarryNite

I really HATED renting! I can't tell you how many crappy places I lived for the same price as really nice places when I had my border collie! It was worth the compromise but I really used to get upset when I went to their homes to meet them and they had a slew of dogs and then said "oh, we don't accept pets" or "$500 deposit" or even "pet rent"! I can understand how people have bad experiences with pets who aren't trained properly, but I wish they would get to know the dog that is moving in by checking past references, meeting the dog, etc. 

Good luck, I am sure the right place is out there for you and your dog!


----------



## way_weird

Thank-you, everyone, for all the suggestions.

I've been on CL constantly for the past three days, and have gone to look at a few more rental houses. There were a couple we liked, and we put an application in on one. We want it, but they need to bend a little on the $1500 move in cost. We could do $1000. 

I really want a house so we have a fenced yard for the dogs as Boulder LOVES being outside. 

However, we did have some really good luck today with a manufactured home park.

A guy my finace works with lives there and says it's really nice.

It's only about 4 miles from our current apartment. 

There's a family that owns a home there and really needs to move because they're having another baby. They're asking $3000 for their REALLY NICE home, and the community manager told us that is definitely not firm. Lot rent is extremely cheap as well. She also told us that, while the normally would not allow a GSD, that she was willing to meet Boulder before saying no for sure. So, I know once she meets him and she sees how wonderful and what a good boy he is she will say yes. We would have to put him on a tie-out for him to e outside though - even if I KNOW he would never leave his property. He does just fine off-leash here at the apartment in his yard.

So, we will see. I think we may keep looking for a house with a fenced yard, but the manufactured home is nice and definitely an option.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD

Just tell them you have a Mixed breed of some kind. I guess if its purebred, looks like a GS, walks like a GS it probably is a GS.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Manufactured homes can be very nice options. They are made to much stricter standards that they were many years ago. Amny of them do not even look like manufactured homes.


Hope this works out for you!


----------



## middleofnowhere

OK I just saw that this is 10 years old after I was floored by the $600 rent limit....


----------

